

Ask Pg / HN Community: Problem with HN submission/comments ... OR is it me? - newacc

I dont know whether this is a known problem (bug)? OR is it me doing something wrong? --- but this has happened quite a few times and every time i end up signing up for the new user account so that i can again participate on HN.<p>Problem: After couple of months of opening an account i suddenly realize that my news submission/comments is not going thru - i can see my submission/comments when i'm logged-in but in reality it doesn't appear for the rest of the community, it comes to my notice when i logout and see that my stuff doesn't appear at all and that's the reason my karma doesn't move (up or down) .. and then i have to sign up for the new account ... I love HN but this is bugging me a lot - pls tell me its not me :)
======
aj
I've been facing a weird issue as well.

If I submit a URL, it gets submitted normally. But if I submit a question or a
topic to initiate discussion, it does not get submitted. The page goes to
<http://news.ycombinator.com/r> which is just a blank page with no error
message at all.

Also, there is no support/help link anywhere for HN so I could not report it
as a bug either :(

------
jcl
I'm not sure what kind of stuff the submitter has been submitting, but I've
often thought that this would be a fantastic way to discourage undesirable
contributors. Kudos to Paul if he implemented it intentionally, as it sounds
like it would have worked, to some extent.

------
brk
I've been here almost 2 years, never seen the case that you're describing.

Are you sure it's not an odd browser/caching issue?

Are you submitting insanely stupid topics, or making wholly pointless comments
regularly?

~~~
icey
Line number three is the most likely culprit, I'd imagine. Not that there's
anything wrong with this particular post, but it does seem like there are
certain user accounts that have all their submissions [dead]-ed instantly.
Like... spammer and troll accounts, for example.

------
mooism2
What account names were you submitting under?

------
huhtenberg
This sound like a "shadow ban" to me.

